# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Μετατραυματικού Στρες >  Μετατραυματικό στρές

## O Frikoubikos

Ανοίγω αυτό το θρέντ με την ελπίδα να καταθέσουν την γνώμη τους η την γνώση τους , όσοι κατέχουν κάτι επι τούτου , γιατί έχω την υποψία οτι πάσχω απο ΄τετοιο σύνδρομο η διαταραχή , δεν ξέρω τελος πάντων πως να το ονομάσω , και στο νέτ δεν βρήκα τίποτα αξιόλογες πληροφορίες γι'αυτο , πέρα απο κάποια γραφεία ψυχολόγων που αναγράφουν οτι κάνουν διαχείριση μετατραυματικού στρές και ψάχνουν για πελατάκια .

Παρακαλώ όσοι γνωρίζετε πως μπορώ να το διαγνώσω , αλλά και κάποιους τρόπους αντιμετώπισης διατυπώστε τις ακόμα και αν είναι οι προσωπικές σας εμπειρίες απο δικά σας τραυματικά επεισόδια . Μια συνγκρητική αξιολόγιση θα με βοηθούσε πολύ να βγάλω ένα ρημάδο συμπέρασμα .

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων όσους μπούν στον κόπο .

----------


## glafkos

καλησπερα φιλε 
πες μας λιγο εσυ τι νιωθεις, πως αισθανεσαι ,γιατι νομιζεις οτι πασχεις απο αυτο? 
λιγο το ιστορικο αμα νομιζεις οτι θες να το μοιραστεις μαζι μας

----------


## keep_walking

Μετατραυματικο στρες χωρις να διαβασω τιποτα πρεπει να ειναι εαν κατι σοβαρο σου ετυχε....κατι σαν σοκ και τις επιπτωσεις που ειχε μετα αυτο σε σενα.

Εψαξα λιγο και βρηκα και το αρθρο wikipedia αν σε ενδιαφερει στα αγγλικα:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Posttra...tress_disorder

----------


## nansyan89

Με λιγα λογια μετατραυματικο στρες ειναι συμπτωματα οπως ταχυκαρδιες,κρισεις πανικου,εντονη δυσφορια φοβιες διαφορες κλπ που εκδηλωνονται μετα απο ενα περιστατικο που σε σημαδεψε... πες μας λιγακι τι νιωθεις αν εχει συμβει κατι να σου πουμε..πχ εμενα η μαμα μου πριν μερικα χρονια αρρωστησε απο καρκινο και μετα απ αυτο ειχα μετατραυματικο στρεςς με τα συμπτωματα που ανεφερα παραπανω!

----------

